# Ossabaw Island Pig Hunt



## Dennis (Jan 20, 2013)

Me, Steve Sheets, Decatur and his son Little Decatur went to Ossabaw island's pig hunt. This was me and Decatur third time there but Steve has been there many times. I was the only person there on the island with a bow everybody else had firearms. I found one Friday that stood still long enough to get a arrow in it, Shot looked good and she ran about 10 yards. I had several other chances but i either got seen waiting on a clearer shot or i was seen drawing my bow. Next time im not waiting!!! Total for us 3 was 7 pigs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice start to 2013!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Way to go,there is a lot of work in that goes into that trip. Congrats on the kill!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 20, 2013)

Good job Dennis. You're the only one who didn't cheat. ; )


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice job on the bacon.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2013)

Excellect Dennis and you are right...they aren't cardboard pigs this year.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go Dennis!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 21, 2013)

Good shot and nice pig! Congratulations buddy.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go Dennis!


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 21, 2013)

It was nice to get to meet you Dennis. Congrats on getting one with your longbow. I cant wait to go back there.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2013)

Good job, Big D!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 21, 2013)

c ongrat !!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to go Dennis. Looks like a big old .54 caliber hit that pig. What broadhead were you using? mikE


----------



## Dennis (Jan 21, 2013)

Hambone I enjoyed meeting you also. Bring the family and the kids to one of our shoots


----------



## Dennis (Jan 21, 2013)

Mike I was shooting a Shrew Longbow and Muzzy Phantoms broadheads


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 21, 2013)

Great meeting you Dennis and congrats again on the sow!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 21, 2013)

WTG Dennis.......


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 21, 2013)

Great Shootin'


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 21, 2013)

Way to get it done Dennis!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 21, 2013)

Good deal!


----------



## mini30 (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shot Dennis. I was begining to doubt you, but you took care of that on Friday!


----------



## SOS (Jan 22, 2013)

Our friend did great.  Good shot...little meat damage...gonna make some good bratwurst.  Just wish he'd gone stump shooting with me....LOL.  Congrats, Dennis.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job bud!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry Steve i was probley napping


----------



## dpoole (Jan 23, 2013)

SOS said:


> Our friend did great.  Good shot...little meat damage...gonna make some good bratwurst.  Just wish he'd gone stump shooting with me....LOL.  Congrats, Dennis.



he did not go stump shooting with you becauce he was pouting because you did not bring any POUND CAKE


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 23, 2013)

Way to Go Dennis!!!!! I promise you that I will get my first aoon!!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2013)

Good job Dennis congrats. Been a while since Iv`e been to the Island. Bout time to go back.RC


----------



## SOS (Jan 23, 2013)

He was still pouting, D.Poole - I didn't bring pound cake.  But he said the peanut butter chocolate covered balls my wife sent were a satisfactory substitute.  Poundcake is a good guy to hunt with.


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Jan 28, 2013)

I was on the same hunt and saw you on another trailer with your bow. Wanted to see your bow but we always seemed to be last trailer in. Glad you got one with it.


----------

